# ipod in 2001 Quest



## quietcoolone (Mar 28, 2005)

*My weekend warrior project*.
I purchased an ipod interface ipod interface for our 2001 Quest-- (keep in mind that the radio in this van is a Ford radio and i don't think the interface will work on any other Nissan).
The purpose of this project was to install my girlfriends ipod photo (60G) into the van and control it with the factory radio buttons--
*Installation* 
1.Removing the fascia was easy... two screws Bering the change pocket/ashtray and pry out at the top.
2. Removed four phillips head screws from radio support brackets
3. Disconnected factory plugs from radio and connected them to the cables included with interface, then connected the other end back into the radio
4. Renamed playlist in iTunes to FORD1-FORD6
5. Connected ipod to the docking cable (included) 
6. Turned on stereo and ipod quickly jumped to external control and the display read: FORD OK TO DISCONNECT.
7. I was then able to change tracks, playlist, scan, shuffle, FF, REW from the radio-- pretty kewl.
I have pictures, but don't know how to add them to this forum-- email me and i'll be happy to send them.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice, do they make the interface for any of the Nissan vehicles with their stock radio? I'm sure others would be interested.


----------



## quietcoolone (Mar 28, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Nice, do they make the interface for any of the Nissan vehicles with their stock radio? I'm sure others would be interested.





YES, there is an ipod interface for other Nissans, check the web or "google it"----- i found this one this one, but you may be able to narrow your search for others.
Good luck.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish they just had a simple hook-up for the IPOD in a car, similar to an IPOD dock. No FM modulator, no control through your radio, just a power cable and some RCA outputs:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I wish they just had a simple hook-up for the IPOD in a car, similar to an IPOD dock. No FM modulator, no control through your radio, just a power cable and some RCA outputs:


They do if you have a Pioneer HU (but with no power)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's the thing tho, I don't want it to be brand specific, just 2 RCAs and 2 power wires.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, well most aftermarket HU that have a auxilary input either have RCA's in the back or you can buy an adapter for it. Then get a 1/8" headphone to RCA adapter from Radioshack and boom your in there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

But once again, that only accomidates half of what I want. Here are the options I've seen so far:

FM modulators specifically for the IPOD (Itrip). Bottom line, they're bulky and they suck, they don't hold a frequency.

IPOD to stock radio. It's ok, but I don't have a stock radio (especially one with CD-changer controls)

IPOD to Kenwood/Alpine/Clarion, etc. First off, my Alpine's too old to support this interface, 2nd it's expensive, 3rd, I heard the interface is slow and difficult to use.

Technically, I could buy an Ipod car charger and plug in a Y adaptor to the headphone jack, but 2 problems: the headphone jack is volume controled, unlike the back of the IPOD dock. Also, that's a lot of messy wiring.

The only somewhat 'neat' option I see is buying another Ipod dock. The dock allows a connection on the back that is not volume controled and it is simple to connect with no messy wires. The disadvantage is there are alot of costly parts to piece together and the Ipod would never stay in it's dock w/ my driving.


----------

